# removing thread algae from bogwood



## Lord_Lucan (26 Feb 2016)

Hi chaps

Advice welcome

Have been told to dunk bogwood in 10% bleach solution but am a bit nervous about this.

If the info is correct how long should I soak it and how long to then keep it in fresh water before putting back in aquarium.

Thanks


----------



## xim (26 Feb 2016)

I would take the wood out and spray it with standard 3% H2O2 and leave it for 15 min 
or longer if you like. This worked very well for me and there is no dangerous residue.
(Green?) thread algae are not very resilient, they just grow very fast.


----------



## Lord_Lucan (26 Feb 2016)

xim said:


> I would take the wood out and spray it with standard 3% H2O2 and leave it for 15 min
> or longer if you like. This worked very well for me and there is no dangerous residue.
> (Green?) thread algae are not very resilient, they just grow very fast.



Excellent thanks. H202 is just Hydrogen Peroxide right? Where would one buy this stuff?

Thanks


----------



## xim (26 Feb 2016)

Yes, I've been buying from drug stores.

Although H2O2 is quite safe and can be used in the tank in reasonable amount, 
I would rinse the wood before putting it back into the tank, just a quick rinse is fine.


----------



## parotet (26 Feb 2016)

Lord_Lucan said:


> Excellent thanks. H202 is just Hydrogen Peroxide right? Where would one buy this stuff?
> 
> Thanks


It is... there's plenty of places where you can find it. Pharmacies, supermarkets, 1 euro shops, etc. It is a very common product with many uses.
I use it with a syringe, I apply it locally where needed. A 10 ml syringe will be enough to treat a significant amount of wood. Switch off your filter and push very slowly the syringe a few millimeters away from the wood. In a few seconds you will see how the algae bubble. Don't apply it close to shrimps or plants. As a rule of thumb, I don't use more than 1 ml per liter of water in the tank and always locally. (I.e. Not more than 60 ml for 60 liters tank) but in my case I rarely use more than 1/3 of this maximum amount. 

Jordi


----------



## Lord_Lucan (26 Feb 2016)

parotet said:


> It is... there's plenty of places where you can find it. Pharmacies, supermarkets, 1 euro shops, etc. It is a very common product with many uses.
> I use it with a syringe, I apply it locally where needed. A 10 ml syringe will be enough to treat a significant amount of wood. Switch off your filter and push very slowly the syringe a few millimeters away from the wood. In a few seconds you will see how the algae bubble. Don't apply it close to shrimps or plants. As a rule of thumb, I don't use more than 1 ml per liter of water in the tank and always locally. (I.e. Not more than 60 ml for 60 liters tank) but in my case I rarely use more than 1/3 of this maximum amount.
> 
> Jordi



Thanks again to you both.

The bogwood has been removed and is now dry so I guess I'll put some of the stuff in a plant mister, spray it, leave it for a while and then rinse overnight.


----------

